# Fantasy Football



## IowaBlood (Aug 16, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in playing this year once football gets kicked off?

The draft would be sometime in August and it would be a snake draft. It would be through yahoo sports and will not be a PPR league. The entry would be a $10 for each player. We would have a 12-14 team league depending on the interest. There would be a 1st Place and 2nd Place Payout of $120 and $20 for a 14 team and $100 and $20 for a 12 Team. The money would be collected through Paypal, Check, or Cash, whichever is easier but I would prefer Paypal just for simplicity and security reasons. The money would stay in my Paypal account untill the winner is determined, then I would like to send the money out that way too!

I'm also thinking about adding 14 dollars, and for every regular season week the person who's team scores the most points for that week will collect 14 dollars. One dollar from 14 players for 14 weeks.

I did this with some guys on this site last year and it went really well so I would like to do it again. Let me know if your interested so I can start to get rolling on this since we are only 2 months away from football!

If you could attach your email to your post, or send it to me in a private message that would be good too!


----------

